

How I use MindNode to help me write articles - tosbourn
http://tosbourn.com/2012/05/wordpress/how-i-use-mindnode-to-help-craft-blog-posts/

======
whamill
I like www.mind42.com - a decent web based mind-mapping tool that allows you
to share the mindmap with other people. Also it's free, which is a plus. I
like mind-maps for any kind of stream-of-consciousness note taking and idea
documenting.

~~~
tosbourn
I might look into this - I have my maps synced via Dropbox but as MindNode is
a native Mac app I can't get access when I am on a Windows box.

Cheers!

